# Moving from Ireland to New Zealand ASAP!!!!!



## Flanders

Hello all, 

I am planning on moving to New Zealand from Ireland and hoping to go in the next coming weeks. I have a few queries so I would really appreciate any advice on the following:

1) Where in New Zealand would be the best place to move to considering myself and my boyfriend love being beside the sea, enjoy watersports and are big surfing fans? In addition we would love to move to somewhere where there is lots to do and jobs are plentiful?!!?!

2) My boyfriend is a social care worker and as I understand the jobs available to him would be as a family support worker, community support worker, mental health worker, youth worker etc. I am in a similar line of work as I have a degree in psychology. We both have several years experience in our lines of work. Would anybody know any recruitment websites specifically for this type of work (seek is hit and miss)? Also would anyone know if it is hard to get work in this area? Or are there plenty jobs? My boyfriend is thinking about going out on a holiday visa and looking to get sponsored as he is just over the age limit to apply for a Working Holiday Visa. 

3) I may have difficulty getting a working holiday visa due to me having previously traveled to some countries that are high risk which has complicated my ability to get a visa and it now could take 2/3 months. If I were to go out there on a holiday is there much possibility of getting sponsored there quickly or even getting a job without a visa (cash in hand maybe for short term) just to keep us tied over until we may get sponsored. 

I am eager to move soon and get settled by January so any advice would be much appreciated. 

Many thanks,
Sinead


----------



## polly10

Hi from another Irish - living in NZ over 7 years and i'm heading the other direction! LOL....few tips below which might help? I live in Auckland.



Flanders said:


> 1) Where in New Zealand would be the best place to move to considering myself and my boyfriend love being beside the sea, enjoy watersports and are big surfing fans? In addition we would love to move to somewhere where there is lots to do and jobs are plentiful?!!?!
> AUCKLAND IS GREAT AND NEAR WEST COAST SURF BEACHES AND A BIG CITY
> RAGLAN ANOTHER SPOT BUT LIMITED JOBS
> LOTS OF IRISH IN WELLINGTON - GREAT CITY. COLDER. AMAZING SURF BEACH. MORE KIWI VIBE THAN AUCKLAND.
> 
> 2) My boyfriend is a social care worker and as I understand the jobs available to him would be as a family support worker, community support worker, mental health worker, youth worker etc. I am in a similar line of work as I have a degree in psychology. We both have several years experience in our lines of work. Would anybody know any recruitment websites specifically for this type of work (seek is hit and miss)? Also would anyone know if it is hard to get work in this area? Or are there plenty jobs? My boyfriend is thinking about going out on a holiday visa and looking to get sponsored as he is just over the age limit to apply for a Working Holiday Visa.
> 
> SEEK IS GOOD OR TRADEME.CO.NZ
> SORRY NOT IN THAT LINE OF WORK SO POSSIBLY SOMETHING ELSE!
> DONT SOLELY DEPEND ON SPONSORSHIP! DONT MENTION ANYTHING TO CUSTOMS THAT HE IS LOOKING FOR WORK! BEST TO COME INTO NZ ON A RETURN FLIGHT JUST IN CASE.
> 
> 3) I may have difficulty getting a working holiday visa due to me having previously traveled to some countries that are high risk which has complicated my ability to get a visa and it now could take 2/3 months. If I were to go out there on a holiday is there much possibility of getting sponsored there quickly or even getting a job without a visa (cash in hand maybe for short term) just to keep us tied over until we may get sponsored.
> PERSONALLY I WOULDNT DEPEND ON SPONSORSHIP - NZ IS A VERY BUSY COUNTRY WITH MANY EXPATS LOOKING FOR WORK/SPONSORSHIP. ALSO A BIG INFLUX IN KIWIS RETURNING DUE TO NZ ECONOMY GETTING BETTER! MIGHT BE BAR/RESTAURANT WORK BUT IN MY EXPERIENCE NOT MANY PAY CASH IN HAND
> 
> I am eager to move soon and get settled by January so any advice would be much appreciated.
> GOOD LUCK! JANUARY IS SUMMER! YEAH!
> 
> Many thanks,
> Sinead


----------



## escapedtonz

Flanders said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am planning on moving to New Zealand from Ireland and hoping to go in the next coming weeks. I have a few queries so I would really appreciate any advice on the following:
> 
> 1) Where in New Zealand would be the best place to move to considering myself and my boyfriend love being beside the sea, enjoy watersports and are big surfing fans? In addition we would love to move to somewhere where there is lots to do and jobs are plentiful?!!?!
> 
> 2) My boyfriend is a social care worker and as I understand the jobs available to him would be as a family support worker, community support worker, mental health worker, youth worker etc. I am in a similar line of work as I have a degree in psychology. We both have several years experience in our lines of work. Would anybody know any recruitment websites specifically for this type of work (seek is hit and miss)? Also would anyone know if it is hard to get work in this area? Or are there plenty jobs? My boyfriend is thinking about going out on a holiday visa and looking to get sponsored as he is just over the age limit to apply for a Working Holiday Visa.
> 
> 3) I may have difficulty getting a working holiday visa due to me having previously traveled to some countries that are high risk which has complicated my ability to get a visa and it now could take 2/3 months. If I were to go out there on a holiday is there much possibility of getting sponsored there quickly or even getting a job without a visa (cash in hand maybe for short term) just to keep us tied over until we may get sponsored.
> 
> I am eager to move soon and get settled by January so any advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks,
> Sinead


Hi and welcome to the forum,

(1) Probably need to be looking at Auckland, Tauranga or Wellington in the NI and Dunedin in the SI for good surfing and potential for jobs. No idea what the job market is like for your skill.
(2) Best to look at www.careers.gov.nz which will give you some pointers as well as the usual job sites like Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site, Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me and Job Search | one search. all jobs. Indeed
If you spot any vacancies they will most likely be advertised by a recruitment agency so you can then have a look at their specific site and maybe sign up with them for free, although I wouldn't expect they'll take you too seriously since you haven't got a valid visa to work. They work on commission so unlikely to spend time on finding you a job when you aren't yet in the country and even when you will be in the country you wouldn't have the right to work, so an employer would have to wait until you had the visa and the agent would have to wait until you were in the job before being paid.
No harm in trying tho. A good point is to not sign up with more than one recruitment agent as job wise, NZ is a small place so it is best to avoid multiple applications from the same person for the same job!
(3) Coming here on holiday with the intention of finding a job and staying longer is not strictly allowed. This isn't the normal activity of a tourist/visitor. This could be in breach of the visa conditions. Lots of people do bend the rules in that respect though so you wouldn't be the first or the last, but you do it at your own risk. If asked at the airport or the border, don't make out to Immigration that you intend to find a job on your trip and don't have any documents with you like a CV or tools of your trade as you are just showing them that you are here to work when in fact you haven't got the right to do that. The Working Holiday Visa is the best route for this, however if you aren't able to secure this visa for one reason or another I'd advise you to look at others and remain legal, if coming to live in NZ is what you are looking to do.
If you do come to NZ as a visitor, you are not allowed to work whatsoever and that means even if it is volunteer/unpaid work. You couldn't even help a mate decorate for a beer and a pizza. Work is work and is not allowed. You would be breaching your visa conditions by working and the employer would be breaking the law by employing you and paying you in cash. High penalties for both of you if caught.
You would also have to satisfy the criteria for holiday visas, so you'd have to be of good health, good character, ensure the visa fits your purpose to come to NZ and that you are a bona fide visitor. You also need to prove you intend to leave NZ prior to the expiry date of a visit period and have proof of funds of at least $1000 per month per person unless you have already paid for accommodation and can provide a receipt then the proof drops to $400 per person per month.

Maybe I'm reading you wrong, but just trying to point out it isn't as easy as just jumping on an airplane with a one way ticket. The decision to allow you to come and live/work in NZ isn't yours to make. That is down to Immigration who make it their job to protect the interests of Kiwi citizens and immigrants who do have the right to live and work here already. It isn't an open door like the UK seems to be.


----------



## hyweldavies

I moved to New Plymouth (Taranaki) 20 months ago, I grew up surfing in South Wales but the surf here is something spectacular Surf Highway 45, Taranaki | New Zealand Touring Routes

New Plymouth is fantastic, its a bit isolated but a great city regardless.


----------

